

Congressman shows his ignorance questioning Google at today's ECPA hearing - macchina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqNwQofeSjU

======
ecspike
TL;DW It's Louie Gohmert, a GOP Congressman from Texas. If you follow US
politics in the slightest manner, you can safely extrapolate from there.

